# Motor not working properly in child electric car



## pm4698 (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello there. My child's godfather bought him a 6V electric car which was suddenly stopped working. What I did was this:

1) Connected the motor directly onto the battery: Motor was spinning normally
2) But when I connected motor in weelye remote control receiver then when i hit the pedal motor was working with jumps (excuse my English its like spin for 0.5 seconds stop for 1 second and again the same).

So I thought it was a receiver's error and i bought a new one and tried that. Still the same issue.

Any thoughts?

Battery is connected to that receiver. This receiver is connected to a small 5A fuse box and also lights/sounds cables are connected to the controller and of course the motor. Lights, music work fine the only issue is with the motor.

Please advise!


----------



## rfsancho (Jun 22, 2021)

My guess would be the control board that drives the wheels has defected. Should be in the same compartment as the battery. Try replacing that if the manufacturer can supply it. If they can't, then any 6v output board with a similar wireless remote will work, it's not a very complicated swap, just a few wires.


----------



## pm4698 (Jun 23, 2021)

rfsancho said:


> My guess would be the control board that drives the wheels has defected. Should be in the same compartment as the battery. Try replacing that if the manufacturer can supply it. If they can't, then any 6v output board with a similar wireless remote will work, it's not a very complicated swap, just a few wires.


Actually I bought a new control board and it has the same result as the old one. What I noticed was that: I charged the battery over night, next day motor was working like a charm. Then i assembled the car and motor was working but after lets say 10 minutes it had the same reaction. First, i pushed the car a little bit by hitting the pedal and it worked but next time I wasn't lucky. Is it possible that battery has died and doesn't provide enough? Again, when i plug the motor directly onto the battery its spinning fine.


----------



## rfsancho (Jun 22, 2021)

I don't see how the battery can possibly be a culprit in the stop-go-stop-go issue you describe. Especially since motor connected directly to battery you said runs fine and you didn't mention that the car dies after this just that it keeps exhibiting this issue. A dying battery would just slow the vehicle until it just doesn't go. Change it out see where it gets you.


----------



## wjbitner (Apr 5, 2010)

rfsancho said:


> I don't see how the battery can possibly be a culprit in the stop-go-stop-go issue you describe. Especially since motor connected directly to battery you said runs fine and you didn't mention that the car dies after this just that it keeps exhibiting this issue. A dying battery would just slow the vehicle until it just doesn't go. Change it out see where it gets you.


If the controller has a 'cut-off' voltage that it will no longer operate and the battery quickly drops below that voltage, then the battery could be the issue. Checking the battery voltage under load might give a clue. The other easy possibility is thermal shutdown. Did anything get warm while running the cart?


----------

